# Great Books



## stirdgit (Jun 12, 2005)

What are the books that you can read again and again?  
For me:
Dune by Herbert
Watership Down by Adams
Notes from Underground by Dostoevsky
Beyond Good and Evil and Twilight of the Idols by Nietzsche
Old Man and the Sea by Hemingway
The Count of Monte Cristo by Dumas
Flatland by Abbott
The Pale Blue Dot by Sagan


----------



## stirdgit (Jun 12, 2005)

I almost forgot to mention, I am about to read Stranger in a Strange Land by Heinlein for a second time.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

The Reality Dysfuntion - Peter F Hamiltin
Legend - David Gemmell
Waylander - David Gemmell
Faerie Tale - Feist
Winter Warriors - David Gemmell
Child of an ancient City - Tad Williams


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 12, 2005)

The Belgariad and Mallorean series plus Tad Williams' Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn series.  I re-read them at least once a year.  The Belgariad and Mallorean series takes me about a 2 and a half weeks to finish, about 2 days per book.  There are more books that I read over and over again, but none as consitantly


----------



## nixie (Jun 12, 2005)

Magican-Raymond Fiest
The Chronicles of Narina-C S Lewis
LOTR-Tolkien
The Hobbit - Tolkien
The Devil Rides out -Dennis Wheatley
THe Forbidden Territory-Dennis Wheatley
Fluke-James Herbert
There are no of books I've read two or three times but the above are five plus reads


----------



## nixie (Jun 12, 2005)

Forgot to add Jane Eyre and the Three Musketeers


----------



## Leto (Jun 12, 2005)

Dune series or anything written by Frank Herbert
Les fleurs du Mal by Charles Baudelaire
Anything written by Robert Silverberg with the Book of Skulls and The World Inside as favorite
The History of the Future and Time enough for love by Robert Heinlein
Les Futurs mystères de Paris by Roland Wagner
any San-Antonio novel by San Antonio (Frédéric Dard)
the Godfather by Mario Puzo
the K by Dino Buzzati
Most theatre piece written by Marivaux, Beaumarchais and Shakespeare's Macbeth.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 12, 2005)

Hmmm...going to have to think about this one for awhile.  Although, I will comment now that I loved Silverberg's "Book of Skulls".  That's one I'd like to read again.  And despite some of the nonsense concerning women, I think "Stranger in a Strange Land" might qualify as a great book - I've read it at least three times.  I liked "The Godfather" (and the film is one of my favorites), but I don't think I'd put it in my own list of great books; same with Feist's "Faerie Tale" - good but not great for me.

Like I said, I'll have to think about this one some more before I can come up with my list.


----------



## Amber (Jun 12, 2005)

The Lord of the Rings- J.R.R Tolkien
Crime and Punishment- Fyeodor Doestovesky
Fool's Fate- Robin Hobb
The Illustrated Man- Ray Bradbury
Dante's Inferno- Dante
Brideshead Revisited- Evelyn Waugh

There's loads that I can read many times over. The ones above are the ones I've read + 20 times

Does anyone here reread books a lot?

I asked my english teacher what his favourite book is. He replied 'Heart of Darkness.' He then went on to say he'd read it 4 times....

I reread books I *hate* ten times or more at least. With books that I like... the sky's the limit


----------



## Jay (Jun 12, 2005)

I generally reread everything I have multiple times, but these are recent ones that have been high circulation lately:


1. The Chess Garden By Brooks Hansen
2. Punktown by Jeffrey Thomas
3. Letter from Hades by Jeffrey Thomas
4. Mother London by Michael Moorcock
5. The Divinity Student by Micahel Cisco
6. City of Saints and Madmen by Jeff VanderMeer
7. _Gormenghast_ by Mervyn Peake
8.  _A Song of Ice and Fire _by George R.R. Martin
9.  Iron Dragon's Daughter by Michael Swanwick
10. Perdido Street Station by China Mieville
11. The Scar by China Mieville
12. Move Underground by Nick Mamatas
13. The Wasp Factory by Ian M. Banks
14. Dune by Frank Herbert
15. Fantasy Writer's Assistant and other stories by Jeffrey Ford
16. Lords of Rainbow by Vera Nazarian
17. Rats and Gargoyles Mary Gentle
18. Course of Heart - M. John Harrison
19. The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov
20 The Fourth Circle by Zoran Zivkovic
21. The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch by Philip K. Dick
22.  The Great God Pan by Arthur Machen
23. Black Orchids of Aum by Gerard Daniel Houarner
24. Stranger Things Happen by Kelly Link
25. Japanese Inn - Oliver Statler (non-genre)


----------



## anniekelleher (Jun 12, 2005)

hmmm... i'd have to say,,... in no particular order... 
lord of the rings... 
dune... (the first couple ... i got bored after awhile)
wuthering heights
emma 
a wrinkle in time 
the narnia books 
.... i have to stop ... im remembering too many books all at once...


----------



## stirdgit (Jun 12, 2005)

Amber, it is great to find another Dostoevsky fan!  I have only read Crime and Punishment twice but it ranks as one of my all time favorites.  I don't think I have ever read a more charming ax murderer than Raskolnikov.  I would put him as one of the greatest charcters ever written, along with Myshkin from The Idiot, the unnamed lead character from "Notes"  and Leto II from Dune.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

I have read Steven Erikson's "Gardens of the Moon" 16 times... 

Most books I find quite hard to read more than once though.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 12, 2005)

books I've re-read to the point of obsession:

2/3rds of Terry Pratchett's novels - Small Gods esp
Battlefield Earth by L Ron Hubbard
Daughter of the Empire series by Raymond E Fiest
Young Legionary series by Douglas Hill
Colsec Trilogy by Douglas Hill
The Tripods Triliogy by John Christopher
The Praxis by Walter Jon Williams
Guns of the South by Harry Turtledove

that's not all, but then I tend to re-read rather than buy, mostly (I've yet to find a "new" author that I'm gripped by - Eriksson doesn't float my boat Tsu & Cal)


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

You notice he knew exactly what we'd say

Tried George RR Martin? Or Chris Wooding?


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

We must be getting predictable Cal


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 12, 2005)

I knew you'd say that..... 

Haven't read anything by Chris Wooding yet - any recommendations? I've read GRRM but I try not to include 'recent' favs when listing these (after all, I haven't had the chance to read these 20+ times yet!!)


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

"The Weavers of Saramyr", WS


http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0575075422/qid=1118616116/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/202-2828166-2821423


----------



## SEF (Jun 13, 2005)

Gardens of the Moon - Erikson
Deadhouse Gates - Erikson
Memories of Ice - Erikson
House of Chains - Erikson
Midnight Tides - Erikson

Fevre Dreams - Martin
A Game of the Thrones - Martin
A Clash of Kings - Martin
A Storm of Swords - Martin

Swan Song - McCammon

Song of Kali - Simmons
Hyperion - Simmons



Things cloudy and perhaps bent, the dark speculative fiction ubergeek in me shines again. Sometimes the best stuff is the stuff that creates "isolation" and awes the reader in mystery and imagination.


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> "The Weavers of Saramyr", WS
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0575075422/qid=1118616116/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/202-2828166-2821423


Tried ant putted it down after one third. Boring and badly written IMO


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 13, 2005)

Pfft. You lie!


----------



## Leto (Jun 13, 2005)

never about books. Putted in on sale on www.primeminister.com


----------



## Yvienn (Jun 13, 2005)

> I asked my english teacher what his favourite book is. He replied 'Heart of Darkness.' He then went on to say he'd read it 4 times....    I reread books I *hate* ten times or more at least. With books that I like... the sky's the limit



I do read lots of books (though I don't read as quickly as I wished I did), but I actually can't remember reading anything more than 2 times. Let me think... I can read my favourite poetry, I mean Charles Baudelaire over and over again, I mean Les Fleurs du Mal and Le Spleen de Paris. 

As for the novels, I think there are so many interesting novels in the world that I try to read a lot of books at least once.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 13, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> "The Weavers of Saramyr", WS
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos...2828166-2821423


 


			
				Leto said:
			
		

> Tried ant putted it down after one third. Boring and badly written IMO


 
well now I don't know _who_ to believe


----------



## Brys (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't re-read books much at all, but I'll list the ones I either have or would like to re-read if I had time.

All of the Malazan books of the Fallen by Steven Erikson
China Mieville's New Crobuzon books
George RR Martins A Song of Ice and Fire books
Magician - Raymond E Feist
Empire series- Raymond E Feist/ Janny Wurts
Dune - Frank Herbert
Sword of Shadows series - J V Jones

There are other books I rate very highly (equally to these at least), but I don't feel that I want/need to re-read them, unlike these


----------



## Leto (Jun 16, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> well now I don't know _who_ to believe


Make your own opinion.


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey, here's another Dostoyevsky fan!  Another great author of classics - Tolstoy's War and Peace.  I have also read Quiet Flows The Don' but not sure of the author as it was a number of years ago, good but not to read again.  I have re-read Edward Rutherfurd's books, starting with Old Sarum.  Great reading for someone who likes historical novels.

Has anyone read any of Sarah Douglass's publications?  These are definate re-read books.  Her first The Axis Trilogy and then The Wayfarer Redemption Trilogy.  Not sure how many times I have re-read those books!

Fantasy Books re-read -
Robert Jodan - W.O.T. 
Cecilia Dart-Thornton - The Bitterbynde Trilogy
Marion Zimmer Bradley - The Darkover Anthology
Jennifer Fallon - The Demon Child Trilogy and The Hythrun Chronicles
Janny Wurts - Circle of Fire Trilogy
Tad Williams - Memory, Sorrow and Thorn
David Eddings - Tamuli, Elenium & Belgariad Series
Tony Shillitoe - The Ashuak Chronicles
Mercedes Lackey - Not many of her books I would not read again.
George RR Martin - A Song of Ice and Fire
Anne Maccaffrey - Dragons of Pern series.
Raymond Feist - Legends of The Riftwar, Krondor
Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman - Dragonlance Legends, Sovereign Star Trilogy.

I like re-reading these books but it does cause a small problem, when to have time to read all of the new ones being published.  We need a 48 hour day!!


----------



## jenna (Jun 18, 2005)

hmmm looks like i'm in the minority. i SO rarely ever read a book more than once. and i only re-read when it's been so long that i've forgotten pretty much everything. the one's that i've re-read are the Incarnations of Immortality series by Piers Anthony, which i read for the first time about 12 years ago i think, and then again last year. ditto Legend, by Gemmell,  the time frame is similar. that's it. maybe i'll read them again in another 10 years lol, but before that i don't see the point. i have piles of books on my shelf that i've not read once yet, those get precedence over old ones. also, there's a whole world of books in the shops to buy! gah, i'm kind of stressing that my life will be too short to read as many books as i want to!
oh oops my bad i forgot to add i've read the dictionary probably 3 or 4 times. but that's different, because you retain more and more each time, so it's not a waste. (so. the. biggest. nerd. in. existence.)


----------



## kaneda (Jun 18, 2005)

I reread books all the time. But to use winters sorrows term books ive read 'to the point of obsession'   are:

High Fidelity - Nick Horny  
Perfume - Patrick Suskind 
The dragonlance chronicles and legends books (and when i say obsessed, when I first read them <15 or so> i i reread them about 5 times in a row and then once every few months for a while) now its about once a year or so. 
Knights of Dark Renown - David Gemmel
The elfstones of Shanara - Terry Brooks

Then I have books that i feel the need to read at least once a year, but have never been totally obsessed with such a LOTR, the magus - John Fowles, the secret history - Donna Tartt etc


----------



## a|one (Jun 19, 2005)

GRRM / ASoIaF
David Gemmel / Rigante Thread, Waylander I/II/III, Swords of Night and Day
Raymond E. Feist / Riftwar Saga, Serpentwar Saga
JV Jones / The Books of Words, Sword of Shadows
Frank Herbert / Dune, The White Plague
Ken Follet / Pillars of the Earth


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 19, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Make your own opinion.


 
She's right WS We can only say what _we_ liked. It's all down to you in the end It's nothing flashy or spectacular, and Wooding doesn't have the writing quality of say Erikson of Martin, but I enjoyed it imensely. The story does drag you in, even if its not the most original...
I've just finsihed the third book in the series, and while it quite blatantly leaves the way open for another series, it finsihes everything off in a far more mature and un-cliched way than you might expect from the first two books...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 19, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Hey, here's another Dostoyevsky fan!  Another great author of classics - Tolstoy's War and Peace.  I have also read Quiet Flows The Don' but not sure of the author as it was a number of years ago, good but not to read again.  I have re-read Edward Rutherfurd's books, starting with Old Sarum.  Great reading for someone who likes historical novels.
> 
> Has anyone read any of Sarah Douglass's publications?  These are definate re-read books.  Her first The Axis Trilogy and then The Wayfarer Redemption Trilogy.  Not sure how many times I have re-read those books!



Aha you're referring to the russian novelist Mikhail Veshenskaya who died in 1984 and won the Nobel Prize for literature in 1956.

It's part of his famous and sometimes problematic novel Tikhy Don ("The Silent Don"), a portrayal of the  Don Cossacks fight for independence against the Bolsheviks . I think I've read the book you're referring to BUT also it's sequel which actually forms part of that one novel as it was translated into 2 parts in English as And Quiet Flows the Don and The Don Flows Home to the Sea.

Well they don't call me the Lit God for nothing HE HE... 

Have you read The Don Flows Home to the Sea yet?? and sorry in advance I don't have a copy to loan you DOH!!   

As far as rereading books goes I never normally do this as I like to keep the original memories of reading a book in my mind. The only exception has been LOTR which I've read 3-4 times in the past 20 years.

Over and out....


----------



## rune (Jun 19, 2005)

I use to re-read my horror collection alot.  But with fantasy i've nearly always got new ones so dont have time for so much re-reading.  However, I have re-read these -


Feavers Dream - George R Martin
LOTR's - Tolkien
Wizards First Rule and Blood of the Flood - Terry Goodkind
Some Terry Pratchett books
Magician - Raymond Feist


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 19, 2005)

I used to re-read all the time. These days, I must be ever moving forward if i'm ever going to read all the great books out there. I re-read Wells or Melville sometimes.


----------



## Rosemary (Jun 19, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Aha you're referring to the russian novelist Mikhail Veshenskaya who died in 1984 and won the Nobel Prize for literature in 1956.
> 
> It's part of his famous and sometimes problematic novel Tikhy Don ("The Silent Don"), a portrayal of the Don Cossacks fight for independence against the Bolsheviks . I think I've read the book you're referring to BUT also it's sequel which actually forms part of that one novel as it was translated into 2 parts in English as And Quiet Flows the Don and The Don Flows Home to the Sea.
> 
> ...


 
Well I should have guessed that you would have known the author's name, precioussss!           
A sequel huh, looks like I shall have to get serious about book hunting.  

No I haven't read The Don Flows Home to the Sea yet and you don't have a copy to lend me???  Oh dear.  Actually the title sounds as if you have made it up!  

Bye 4 now and happy reading..............


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 20, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> No I haven't read The Don Flows Home to the Sea yet and you don't have a copy to lend me???  Oh dear.  Actually the title sounds as if you have made it up!
> Bye 4 now and happy reading..............


Nope it's genuine.


----------



## Taltos (Jun 20, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> Aha you're referring to the russian novelist Mikhail Veshenskaya who died in 1984 and won the Nobel Prize for literature in 1956.



well, I hope you meant Mikhail [size=-1][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]Sholokhov[/size][/font][/size]... Veshenskaya is partially the name of the place he was born 



			
				GOLLUM said:
			
		

> It's part of his famous and sometimes problematic novel Tikhy Don ("The Silent Don"), a portrayal of the Don Cossacks fight for independence against the Bolsheviks . I think I've read the book you're referring to BUT also it's sequel which actually forms part of that one novel as it was translated into 2 parts in English as And Quiet Flows the Don and The Don Flows Home to the Sea.



Actually in the russian bibliography it's considered one novel in four parts ... so no separate novel names


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 20, 2005)

Taltos said:
			
		

> well, I hope you meant Mikhail [size=-1][font=verdana,arial,helvetica][size=-1]Sholokhov[/size][/font][/size]... Veshenskaya is partially the name of the place he was born


YES his full name as provided in English translations is Mikhail Aleksandrovich Sholokhov which was what I was alluding to, a typo on my part.....



			
				Taltos said:
			
		

> Actually in the russian bibliography it's considered one novel in four parts ... so no separate novel names


 Yes you are correct as far as the Russian release goes, it was one novel in 4 parts BUT in the English version it was relased as two major subnovels "And Quiet Flows The Don" and "The Don Flows Home To The Sea". Hence my reference to 2 seperate parts in English rather than the orignal 4 part Russian novel, but I think you kinda knew that already LOL!! 

Over and out...


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 20, 2005)

For me:

(3 part) Riftwar Saga - Raymond E Feist
Grass - Sheri S Tepper
The Hobbit - JRR Tolkein
Forever War - Joe Haldeman
Hogfather - Terry Pratchett
Good Omens - Neil Gaiman/Terry Pratchett

Graphic Novels:
Batman The Killing Joke
Crisis On Infinite Earths
Camelot 3000
Clan Destine


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 20, 2005)

For mine,-

The Warlord Chronicles, Bernard Cornwell
Stardust, Neil Gaiman
Neverwhere, Neil Gaiman
A Song of Ice and Fire, George RR Martin
To Kill A Mockingbird, Harper Lee

Tad William's War of the Flowers is probably getting close to the list. Feist's Magician was up there, but I've gone cold since the Krondor books. Might revisit Midkemia again, see if it is still as good as I hope it was.


----------



## stirdgit (Jun 23, 2005)

Rosemary, great to see yet another Dostoevsky fan!  Tolstoy was amazing but Dostoevsky was the true master, in my opinion.  What do you think of Nabokov?  Personally, I love his work.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jun 28, 2005)

Highways in Hiding / George O. Smith
They Walked Like Men / Clifford D. Simak
The Puppet Masters / Robert A. Heinlein
The Stainless Steel Rat (the first three in the series) / Harry Harrison
The Compleat Enchanter / L. Sprague deCamp and Fletcher Pratt


----------



## A1ien (Jun 28, 2005)

I am reading Player of Games by IainM. Banks at that moment. its brilliant. first culture book i have ever read.

Jonathon Strange and Mr Norrell - Totally different from any other magic boom iv read. Very refreshing

Magician by Raymond Feist  - Also very refreshing

Good Omens - An interestin view on christianity and heaven and hell

Mort by Terry Pratchet

All of Robin Hobbs books

Piers Anthony's books because they are so witty

Artemis Fowl books by Eoin Colfer - I know they are kids books but they are so brilliant!

The Animorph series was good in its day as well.

Cant think of anymore right now. i have read so many good books


----------



## stirdgit (Jul 10, 2005)

Again, thank you everyone.  My list of "must read" books has grown tremendously.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 11, 2005)

stirdgit said:
			
		

> Again, thank you everyone. My list of "must read" books has grown tremendously.


 
I should imagine that happens to most of us.  My list of books is so long now that if I tried to get them all I would probably have to have a spare room built on!!  Well, almost!! 

Then of course there are the new books that have only just been published or about to be published to add to that list as well!!  It is something that will never cease, thank goodness.   

So as I usually say, happy reading stirdgit.


----------



## Munkeygames (Jul 18, 2005)

The Gap Series - Stephen Donaldson - fantastic sci fi series - starts slow but builds to amazing cosmic drama

LOTR - of course but Mr Tolkein does like his descriptions and history

His Dark Materials - Philip Pullman - The best kids books - you can keep Harry Potter this is great fiction for all ages

Most stuff By Ian Banks


----------



## Stalker (Jul 18, 2005)

I should have remembered earlier grim and full of dispair but nonetheless great and excellent post-apocalyptic novel by *Nevil Shute *_On the Beach _written in 1957. It was filmed in 1959 starring Gregory Peck and I'd say both the book and the movie made a great impact on conscience of people all round the world.  It probably influenced the minds of politicians and saved us in the end. Neither President nor the Premier-minister, nor Secretary General after having read the book or watching the movie could think calmly about the consequences of their orders that might have resulted in conflict involving nukes. Maybe, only after this books the rulers of the world realised that there would not be victors in nuclear war, and what could convey that realisation better - dry scientific reports or live description of human sufferings and total dispair and hopelessness depicted in the book? 
And almost at the same time*Walter Miller Jr.* wrote  his _Canticle for Leibowiz,_  maybe, even under the influence of the novel written by Nevil Shute.
Both novels impressed me greatly.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 12, 2020)

*Morlock Night* by K W Jeter 
*Islandia *by Austin Tappan Wright


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 17, 2020)

*Mythago Woods *by Robert Holdstock


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 13, 2020)

*Solaris* by Stanislaw Lem
*The Humanoids *by Jack Williamson


----------



## Rodders (Sep 14, 2020)

I've been thinking a lot of Iain M. Banks lately. My favourite author, I stopped reading them when he announced his battle with Cancer. Perhaps to make the Culture last a little longer? I don't know. I recently downloaded those books of his I haven't read. Anyway, his Culture books deserve to be on any Great Books list. 

Consider Phlebas
The Player of Games
Use of Weapons
Excession
Look to Windward

I'm currently reading Surface Detail and I am led to believe that it is also excellent.


----------



## JimC (Sep 16, 2020)

'Pattern for Conquest' George O. Smith - Great.
'The Castle of Iron' Pratt & deCamp - better than great, way better.
'Old Man Mulligan' P. Schuyler Miller (short story) - great also.
'The Gnarly Man' deCamp (short story) - need I say more.


----------



## JimC (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## JimC (Sep 16, 2020)

"I should have remembered earlier grim and full of dispair but nonetheless great and excellent post-apocalyptic novel by *Nevil Shute *_On the Beach _written in 1957".

Much of Nevil Shute Norway's output was science fiction at the time he wrote it.  Most of it reads like historical fiction now.  His ability to predict the future was that good. 
At the time of his death in 1962, he was the best selling author in the English language for a reason.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 16, 2020)

JimC said:


> "I should have remembered earlier grim and full of dispair but nonetheless great and excellent post-apocalyptic novel by *Nevil Shute *_On the Beach _written in 1957".
> 
> Much of Nevil Shute Norway's output was science fiction at the time he wrote it.  Most of it reads like historical fiction now.  His ability to predict the future was that good.
> At the time of his death in 1962, he was the best selling author in the English language for a reason.



*Earth Abides *by George Stewart is quite good too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 10, 2020)

*Alas Babylon* by Pat Frank


----------



## Steve Harrison (Oct 11, 2020)

The only books I have read multiple times (I go back to them every few years) are:

The Stand by Stephen King and the first five Flashman novels by George MacDonald Fraser.

There are a large number I'd like to read again, but there's too much stuff I haven't read for the first time!


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 11, 2020)

*Past Master *by R A Lafferty  If Jorge Luis Borges wrote a full science fiction novel , this is what it would be like.  It's  only 191 pages  but,  is  packed with so much.  This is a great novel .


----------



## Vince W (Oct 11, 2020)

I think my thoughts about the best science fiction/fantasy books are fairly well represented on this forum so I'll take another route and list some of the books that are closest to my heart that aren't genre books.

*The Jungle Books* - Rudyard Kipling
*Kim* - Rudyard Kipling
*The Complete Sherlock Holmes* - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
*The Sharpe Series* - Bernard Cornwell
*The Horatio Hornblower Series* - C. S. Forrester
*Pride and Prejudice * - Jane Austen
*Jane Eyre* - Charlotte Bronte
*Tom Jones* - Henry Fielding (If you haven't read this you really should.)


----------



## AE35Unit (Oct 11, 2020)

2001 A Space Odyssey, Clarke
IT, Stephen King
Ringworld, Larry Niven
the Caves of Steel, Asimov
The Fog, James Herbert
Consider Phlebas, Banks


----------



## Rodders (Oct 12, 2020)

Revelation Space - Alistair Reynolds
Time Ships - Stephen Baxter
Rendezvous With Rama - Arthur C. Clarke
Dune - Frank Herbert
The Stand - Stephen King
The Forge of God - Greg Bear
Weaveworld - Clive Barker
Dogs Of War - Adrian Tchaikovsky
When The English Fall - David Williams.


----------



## JJewel (Oct 12, 2020)

Does anything by Sven Hassel count? 

Apart from his last book, which was pretty awful...


----------



## Guttersnipe (Oct 12, 2020)

Out of the Silent Planet by C.S. Lewis
Momo by Michael Ende
Almost anything by Robert Asprin
The Magician's Nephew by C.S. Lewis
The Neverending Story by Michael Ende
White Fang by Jack London
The Time Machine by H.G. Wells
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea by Jules Verne
Fahrenheit 451 by Ray Bradbury
A Wizard of Earthsea by Ursula K. LeGuin 
The Catcher in the Rye by J.D. Salinger


----------



## Rodders (Oct 12, 2020)

East of Eden by John Steinbeck. 
Catch 22 by Joseph Heller.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 12, 2020)

*The Star Rover  *by Jack London 
*King Solomons Mines  *by H Rider Haggard
*She* by H Rider Haggard
*King of The Cyber Riffles * by Talbot Mundy
*Om the Secret of Arbor Valley*  by Talbot Mundy
*Johnny Got his Gun* By Dalton Trumbo
*The  Man Who was Thursday  *by  G K Chesterton
*Three Solders* by John Dos Passo.
*Voyage to Arcturus * by David Lindsey
*On Human Bondage * by W Somerset Maugham


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

*A Fire Upon the Deep *by Vernor Vinge


----------



## dask (Oct 17, 2020)

*The Hound Of The Baskervilles* by Arthur Conan Doyle.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 17, 2020)

*War a Peace* by Leo Tolstoy
*Shane* by Jack Schaefer 
*Moby Dick* by Herman Melville 
*Jurgen A Comedy of Justice* by James Branch Cabell


----------

